# case mod gallery



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey, the lets see your rig thread seems kind of trashed and bashed with random writing.

how bout a possible new thread or even a photbucket acount where everyone can load up their pics of their rigs and we will keep a sitcky with that link ....

any suggestings ?

i will be screwing around with my case tonight and doing some rearranging and cutting (partly inpired by gamer1337-sp?) so i will have some updated pictures soon.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2 would work pretty well


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

forcifer said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2 would work pretty well


see  i have never even seen that and didnt know of it. how do you get to it without direct link ?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i have a link on my opening tsf webpage to it


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

its actually in the site map button at the top menu bar ! well thats nice  we should keep that updated and have a link stickied


----------

